# Help please...



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Flyboy, can you use a meyers w/p hub??>











~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Flyboy, can you use a meyers w/p hub??>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could, using a steel nipple and a PVC FA.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Flyboy, can you use a meyers w/p hub??>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do they make those in PVC? Are the metallic ones approved to take a PVC terminal adapter?

I'm embarrassed to tell what my guys did.  They installed meter hubs. You know the ones with four holes. Drilled holes into the top of the trough and bolted them down. No gasket and obviously not approved for the application.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm going to have to replace the trough because of the holes. Ugh!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

flyboy said:


> > Do they make those in PVC? Are the metallic ones approved to take a PVC terminal adapter?
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know Flyboy  , perhaps others here may....
> ...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

flyboy said:


> Do they make those in PVC? Are the metallic ones approved to take a PVC terminal adapter?
> 
> I'm embarrassed to tell what my guys did.  They installed meter hubs. You know the ones with four holes. Drilled holes into the top of the trough and bolted them down. No gasket and obviously not approved for the application.


No, TA threads are good for locknuts only. You can have metallic threads inside a PVC FA.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

flyboy said:


> I'm going to have to replace the trough because of the holes. Ugh!


I'd be researching options

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nut and bolt with rubber washers that don't do anything other than plug the holes might satisfy the inspectors. Might. Good luck . 


Around here the pvc male terminal adaptors are allowed into a myers hub for top of can applications. There is one inspector who doesn't always allow it cause he is out to save the planet. So he will accept schedule 80 pvc with field made threads into a myers hub .............. tard......


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

How big of a trough are you talking about? Is your time to repair it more than the cost to replace?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> How big of a trough are you talking about? Is your time to repair it more than the cost to replace?


8x8x4

My guys are on the phone with the inspector pleading insanity and seeing if he'll accept it. 

I'll let everyone know how they did. 

FWIW - I wouldn't accept it. I'm a ****.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Why can't you use a sealing ring? I think some inspectors complain about using Meyers hubs with PVC ma's. 










T&B 5267


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

flyboy said:


> 8x8x4
> 
> My guys are on the phone with the inspector pleading insanity and seeing if he'll accept it.
> 
> ...


Personally I would not be calling it a ''trough'' if it was 8'' x8'' x 4'' , and it would have been removed faster than you can say ''You idiots are all fired''. 

However if it was a real manly man trough like a 12''x 12'' x 10' foot one, then I would be repairing it, or at least attempting to repair it first, and then fire the idiots.........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> Why can't you use a sealing ring? I think some inspectors complain about using Meyers hubs with PVC ma's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best option if the inspector allows it. PVC TA, locknut, sealing ring - bam, done.

It might only be approved for metal conduit, though...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Nut and bolt with rubber washers that don't do anything other than plug the holes might satisfy the inspectors. Might. Good luck .
> 
> 
> Around here the pvc male terminal adaptors are allowed into a myers hub for top of can applications. There is one inspector who doesn't always allow it cause he is out to save the planet. So he will accept schedule 80 pvc with field made threads into a myers hub .............. tard......


Here's our Canadian rule - dunno if the NEC is the same - 

_Female threaded PVC adapters shall be used together with a metal conduit nipple to terminate at threaded conduit entries in metal enclosures.
_


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You might get away with an FA, a close nipple, sealing ring and locknuts, no Myers hub.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Here's our Canadian rule - dunno if the NEC is the same -
> 
> _Female threaded PVC adapters shall be used together with a metal conduit nipple to terminate at threaded conduit entries in metal enclosures.
> _


He's not dealing with a threaded entry, is he? Why couldn't you use two MA's with a sealing ring and locknuts?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> He's not dealing with a threaded entry, is he? Why couldn't you use two MA's with a sealing ring and locknuts?


I'm thinking the sealing ring is only approved for metal conduit. I could be wrong.

The only threaded entry he has is the Myers hub, which seems like overkill for Nema 3.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Meyers hub with a rigid chase nipple. Then install a PVC female adapter. BAM! DONE!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had that twelve dollar box off and replaced three hours ago, what the ??. 

p.s. Flyboy, did you fire their asses or not? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I had that twelve dollar box off and replaced three hours ago, what the ??.
> 
> p.s. Flyboy, did you fire their asses or not? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I would have turned it upside down, called them drain holes, and had it done _four_ hours ago :laughing: .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This whole thread has not helped me with my confidence level of bringing a MR. ELECTRIC out to the job one bit......... :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

flyboy said:


> I need a weathertight PVC connector to go from the top of a NEMA 3 trough into a transfer switch. Hub? Weathertight PVC connector?
> 
> I'm having a major brain fart on this and need to resolve it this mornig before they pull wire.
> 
> This is an outdoor application.


Nothing is legal except IMC or RMC..

Not that I have never used a PVC connector in a Hub....:whistling2:

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=145788

http://www.ecmag.com/section/codes-standards/fittings-hubs


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It'd be nice to know the distance b/t the j-box and the ATS.

my solution: replace the j-box and use EMT wet.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

If it's just a wireway does it really need to be 3R? It's going to be a wet location either way so you will be using wet rated conductors.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

KGN742003 said:


> If it's just a wireway does it really need to be 3R? It's going to be a wet location either way so you will be using wet rated conductors.


Your logic is good, but your code is not so good. 3R required for wet locations.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

KGN742003 said:


> If it's just a wireway does it really need to be 3R? It's going to be a wet location either way so you will be using wet rated conductors.


Well heck, let's just pre fill our wireways with water then.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Na, I didn't fire them, but we had a serious "come to Jesus meeting".

The inspector is "ok" with the hubs. Really dodged a bullet. 

Thanks for all your help on this fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would use a PVC box adaptor, a sealing ring and a coupling Out of the top of the guttur and a box adaptor / coupling I to the bottom of the ATS.

The sealing rings:
http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/OZ-Gedney-4QG-300-3-In-LT-Sealing-Ring-Assy/320689


----------

